# ??



## ale420 (Dec 21, 2011)

what specifically is the difference betwenn regular growing and vertical growing


----------



## ideit (Dec 21, 2011)

Regular/horizontal you put the plants under the light. Vertical you put them around the light. That's it, really.


----------



## ale420 (Dec 21, 2011)

is the yield the same or better btw it sounnds im sure its better


----------



## tibberous (Dec 23, 2011)

ale420 said:


> is the yield the same or better btw it sounnds im sure its better


Obviously better. It's a pain in the ass, if it wasn't better, no one would do it.


----------



## ale420 (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont see how it can be so hard i mean the idea in my head is a pretty easy and fast set up just just get like 4 100 watt tube for a 360 coverage with like a 26 watt on top just enough for one personal plant it doesnt seem to hard to set up


----------



## cary schellie (Dec 26, 2011)

I do it, I feel i'm using my light more efficiently, If u want scrog or sog do horz but if u want to let ur plants get big go vert, big plants=big yields


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Dec 27, 2011)

You hang the bulb vertical not at the top, but kind of by the middle of the plant. This way you don't get popcorn buds. the light will get all the way to the under growth it will be hot so you may need AC. Horizontal growing with a hood can be good because heat can be exausted out but i does not hit the under growth.


----------



## ideit (Dec 30, 2011)

ismokealotofpot said:


> You hang the bulb vertical not at the top, but kind of by the middle of the plant. This way you don't get popcorn buds. the light will get all the way to the under growth it will be hot so you may need AC. Horizontal growing with a hood can be good because heat can be exausted out but i does not hit the under growth.


Just to clarify here, a bulb makes the same heat regardless of its orientation. Many people (myself included) find it easier to deal with the heat in a vertical setup, actually. The heat simply rises up from a bare bulb, whereas in a reflector the heat gets trapped. This means your plants can be closer to a vertical bulb than one in a reflector. Cooltubes can be used vertically, too.


----------



## cowell (Dec 30, 2011)

ideit said:


> Just to clarify here, a bulb makes the same heat regardless of its orientation. Many people (myself included) find it easier to deal with the heat in a vertical setup, actually. The heat simply rises up from a bare bulb, whereas in a reflector the heat gets trapped. This means your plants can be closer to a vertical bulb than one in a reflector. Cooltubes can be used vertically, too.


Nicely said. I only want to second what you said - the fact that the heat is the same, but the effects seem to be that the bulb is cooler because the plants can be closer without having heat be an issue... I assume that is where the confusion comes from - that vertical bulbs are cooler.


----------

